# New Terrorist Organization Identified



## gradygirl (Aug 16, 2006)

At New York's Kennedy airport today, an individual later discovered to be a public school teacher was arrested trying to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, protractor, setsquare, sliderule, and calculator...

*Read more here...*


----------



## Jon (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats great. Real Great!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 16, 2006)

*Smirk!    h34r: *


----------

